# Mein kleiner Teich



## maipit (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Bin durch Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen. 

Große Klasse!  

Seit Mitte des Jahres bin ich auch glücklicher Besitzer
eines Gartenteiches. Weil ich beruflich sehr eingespannt bin,
kann ich im Moment nicht ausgiebig posten.  
Aber wer Interesse hat, kann sich ja mal durch meine
Homepage, bzw. das Forum darin hangeln. Würde mich über
einen Besuch freuen.

http://maipit.de

Ich werde immer mal wieder hier reinschauen und evtl. auch meinen 
Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Dr.J (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Maipit,

herzlich willkommen im Forum. Viel Spass mit den Leuten hier und den Beiträgen, und natürlich mit deinem Teich. Ist eine Super-Truppe.  8) Hier bist du genau richtig.


----------



## maipit (14. Sep. 2004)

Danke für die nette Begrüßung.
 Hab schon gemerkt, daß hier ne Supertruppe am Werk ist.
Sonst hätte ich mich auch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## maipit (15. Sep. 2004)

Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maipit,
> 
> herzlich willkommen im Forum. Viel Spass mit den Leuten hier und den Beiträgen, und natürlich mit deinem Teich. Ist eine Super-Truppe.  8) Hier bist du genau richtig.



Hier doch mal eine kleine Beschreibung meines Teichbaus:

Am Anfang stand die Erkenntnis, daß ein Urlaub in diesem Jahr nicht zu realisieren war. Da wir unseren kleinen Garten (ca. 9x9 m) sowieso
umgestalten wollten, kam uns die Idee, einen kleinen Teich zu integrieren. Es war uns auch schnell klar, wo der Teich plaziert werden sollte. Wir haben uns dann für eine fertige Teichwanne entschieden. In einem Baumarkt haben wir dann auch etwas Passendes gefunden. Im Angebot für 115 Euro. Die Maße ca. 1,65x1,25x0,65m. Für ca. 45 Euro fanden wir dann auch sofort eine Filteranlage mit Pumpe und UV-Lampe.
Jetzt war schweistreibendes Ausschachten angesagt. Mein Enthusiasmus bekam einen derben Dämpfer, als ich kurz vor Erreichen der vorgesehenen
Tiefe auf ein Erdkabel gestoßen bin. Also, Teich neu ausrichten, neu abstecken und dann von vorn. Gutgegangen. Nach ca. 3 Nachmittagen und etlichen Fahrten mit dem Anhänger zur Deponie(die Erde muß ja irgendwie untergebracht werden) konnte ich die Teichwanne einlassen. Mit der Wasserwaage wurde sie auf passende Höhe gebracht und dann konnte ich die ersten 100 Liter Wasser einlassen. Das ist wichtig, damit die Wanne beim Anfüllen rings um den Teich nicht aufschwimmt. Ringsum habe ich den Teich dann mit lockerer Erde und reichlich Wasser eingeschlämmt. So sitzt die Wanne dann bombenfest. Die Gestaltung der Teichumgebung ergab sich dann aus spontanen Einfällen und auch aus den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Ein kleiner Bachlauf (auch Fertigware aus dem Baumarkt) rundet nun das Gesamtbild unseres Gartens harmonisch ab.
Einige Bilder dazu seht Ihr in der Information meiner Homepage.


----------



## maipit (15. Sep. 2004)

*Die ersten Fische*

Etwa 3 Wochen nachdem der Teich mit Wasser gefüllt war (ca. Ende Mai), haben wir uns Gedanken über den ersten Fischbesatz gemacht. In einer Zoohandlung haben wir uns beraten lassen. Unsere Wahl fiel dann auf 5 kleine Goldfische (Carassius auratus auratus) mit langen Flossen (__ Shubunkin) von ca. 6 cm Länge und 6 Bitterlinge (Rhodeus sericeus amorus). Diese Bitterlinge benötigen zum Laichen Teich- oder auch Schwanenmuscheln (Anodonta cygnea). Natürlich haben wir auch __ Muscheln eingesetzt. Diese sorgen gleichzeitig für eine natürliche Wasserfilterung, wie auch die ca.10 Teichschnecken (Lymnaea(Radix) auricularia), die dann den ersten Besatzt komplett machten. Nach ungefähr 2 Wochen haben wir uns dann entschieden uns auch noch drei Koi verschiedener Zuchtformen (evtl. Taisho sanshoku und Asagi)von ungefähr 12 cm Länge zuzulegen. Jetzt, Ende August haben die Goldfische und auch die Kois ungefähr um die Hälfte ihrer Ursprungslänge zugelegt. Die __ Bitterling werden nicht mehr viel Größer als beim Kauf (ca.6-8 cm).
Mitlerweile können wir uns über den ersten Nachwuchs bei den Goldfischen und auch bei den Bitterlingen freuen.


----------



## maipit (15. Sep. 2004)

*Die Bepflanzung*

In einem Gartenbaubetrieb, der auch Wasserpflanzen anbietet, haben wir uns mit Pflanzen zur Gestaltung des Teichrandes eingedeckt. Unsere Wahl fiel dann auf __ Sumpfdotterblume (Caltha palustris), Tannenwedel (Hippuris vulgaris), __ Zwergbinse (Juncus ensifolius), __ Froschlöffel (Alisma plantago-aquatica), __ Rohrkolben (Thypha latifolia), Japanische Wasserschwertlilie (__ Iris kaempferi) und Sumpfsegge (Carex gracilis).
Als Schwimmplanze entschieden wir uns für eine Wasserhyazinthe (Eichhornica erassipes). Was natürlich nicht fehlen durfte, ist eine Seerose. Da fiel unsere Wahl auf die weiße Seerose (Nymphaea alba). Diese hat sich sehr gut entwickelt und hat uns in diesem Jahr mit 3 schönen Blüten erfreut.


----------



## Dr.J (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

Ist Dein Teich (ca. 1,65x1,25x0,65m) für einen Fischbesatz von 5 Goldfischen, 6 Bitterlingen und 3 Kois + Nachwuchs nicht ein wenig klein? Was machst Du im Winter? Überwinterst Du die Fische im Haus? Wenn es richtig Frost gibt, kann sich eine bis zu 40 cm dicke Eisschicht bilden. Dann würde deinen Fischen nicht mehr viel Raum bleiben.


----------



## maipit (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

mein Teich liegt recht geschützt in einem Innenbereich und ich
hoffe, daß wir von einem arktischen Winter verschont bleiben.


----------



## Georg (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

oh, je, oh, je.....

Ich fürchte hier wird man deine Freude am neuen Teich ein wenig bremsen.  

Bei dem Fischbesatz sind Probleme wohl unvermeindlich.

Ich schlage vor, du liest mal ein bischen hier im Forum, insbesondere im Bereich "Fachbeiträge".

Welche Probleme:
- Viele Fische -> viele Nährstoffe -> viele Algen
- Nährstoffe werden durch Filter/UVC nicht aus dem Kreislauf gebracht
- Abhilfe: Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen und zwar im Teich oder in einem seperaten Teich (Pflanzenfilter) mit Durchfluss des Teichwassers.
- Sauerstoffmangel im Winter wegen zu geringer Wassermenge

Wenn du dich schlauer gemacht hast, können wir ja versuchen dir konkret weiter zu helfen.


----------



## maipit (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Georg,
danke für Deine Antwort. Wird wohl seinen Grund haben,
daß ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet habe. Ich bin
Teichneuling, bin für alle Ratschläge dankbar und werde mich
natürlich hier im Forum einlesen. Laut meiner Wasserests habe ich
im Moment noch eine ausgezeichnete Wasserqualität.
Ich werde aber weiter berichten und mich bei Problemen
natürlich hier melden.


----------



## StefanS (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

ich kann die Warnung von Jürgen und Georg nur nachdrücklich unterstützen: Grob gerechnet dürfte der Teich 800 Lier fassen ? So ein Kleinstgewässer ist mit ein paar __ Moderlieschen schon mehr als gut besetzt, Kois gehören da keinesfalls hinein. Nun nicht auch noch den Fehler machen und reichlich zufüttern. Wenn der Nitritwert kontinuierlich steigt und die Algen übermächtig werden, spätestens dann weisst Du, dass der Fischbesatz erheblich zu gross gewesen ist. Schon eine verwesende Muschel - deren Ableben Du noch nicht einmal bemerkst - wird das Wasser ganz erheblich belasten. Übrigens werden sich die wenigsten hier als Rettungsanker für diejenigen empfinden, die leicht nachvollziehbare Hinweise ignorieren und beim fast unvermeidlichen  GAU um Hilfe schreien. Nichts für ungut, aber eigentlich macht man sich vorher schlau.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

noch eine Bemerkung zu den Fischen. Mir ist es schleierhaft, wie jemand aus einer Zoohandlung dich so schlecht beraten kann. Welche Infos hast Du dem Berater denn gegeben? Mir scheint, dass es ihm nur auf das Verkaufen ankam. Ein weiteres Mal würde ich dieses Zoogeschäft nicht um Rat fragen.

Du schreibst, dass die Goldfische und die Kois mittlerweile um die Häfte zugelegt haben. Das ist noch nicht das Ende. __ Moderlieschen werden nur max. 10 cm. Goldfische und Kois aber schon.

Bitte mach dich im Forum schlau, welche Mindestanforderungen an einem Teich gestellt sind, damit dort Goldfische und Kois artgerecht gehalten werden können. es gibt genügend Fachbeiträge zu diesem Thema bzw. werden dir die Experten bestimmt gerne weiterhelfen.


----------



## maipit (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

laut meiner Rechnung faßt mein Teich ca. zw. 1.200 und 1.400 ltr. 
Ich werde meine Wasserqualität genauestens im Auge behalten und meinen Fischbesatz mit Sicherheit nicht erhöhen. Zugefüttert wird wenn, dann nur ganz sparsam.
Mit Sicherheit werde ich auch nicht um Hilfe schreien müssen, da hier im Forum das Wesentliche sehr gut schon beschrieben ist und man alleine daraus  sein Wissen erheblich bereichern kann. Ich werde mit Sicherheit immer mal wieder reinschauen und neue Postings lesen und bei Bedarf auch einiges zusteuern.


----------



## maipit (15. Sep. 2004)

Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> noch eine Bemerkung zu den Fischen. Mir ist es schleierhaft, wie jemand aus einer Zoohandlung dich so schlecht beraten kann. Welche Infos hast Du dem Berater denn gegeben? Mir scheint, dass es ihm nur auf das Verkaufen ankam. Ein weiteres Mal würde ich dieses Zoogeschäft nicht um Rat fragen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

Dein Posting hat sich mit meiner Antwort an Stefan überschnitten.
Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten über die Entwicklung in
meinem kleinen Teich.


----------



## Georg (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

Mach das so. Und wenn du das wichtigste gelesen und richtig Spaß an deinem Teich hast..... dann hol die Schaufel raus und bau einen richtigen Teich für deine Fischfarm.  

Aber ich möchte noch auf eine viel einfachere und aus meiner Sicht durchaus bessere Alternative kommen: Schmeis einfach die Fische raus. !

Ich habe ganz bewust keine Fische im Teich und bin hier nicht alleine. Gründe:
- Die Artenvielfalt vor allem bei den Insekten und Amphibien ist wesendlich größer
- Keine Algenprobleme wenn genügend Pflanzen (Unterwasserpflanzen) vorhanden sind.
- Arbeitsaufwand: Sogut wie kein Aufwand für Reinigung Pflege
- Kosten: Keine Kosten für Technik, da nicht erorderlich
- Einfach nur am Teich sitzen, beobachten und genießen. 

Denk mal darüber nach.  :!:


----------



## StefanS (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

entschuldige bitte, aber das ist doch abwegig: Auf mehr als 1.340 Liter kommst Du selbst bei unrealistischsten Annahmen nicht: Wenn Du 1,65x1,25x0,65 m rechnest, bist Du bei 1.340 Litern. Aber dann hast Du ein Rechteck von 1,65 x 1,25, dessen Wände senkrecht bis zum Grund abfallen. So sieht der Fertigteich doch nicht aus, oder ?? Bei abgerundeten Teichen kann man mit etwa Faktor 0,5 rechnen, das ergäbe 670 Liter. Ich war ausgesprochen optimistisch und habe noch einmal 20 % Volumen nach oben aufgeschlagen und bin so auf 800 Liter gekommen. Realistischer ist wohl der untere Wert.

Da hinein hast Du innerhalb von 2 - 3 Monaten schon 5 Goldfische, 6 Bitterlinge und 3 Kois plus Nachwuchs plus __ Muscheln gepackt: Da braucht man nicht mehr zu diskutieren, das Desaster ist absehbar.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## lars (17. Sep. 2004)

da gebe ich dem stefan recht. was du da brauchst wäre ein filter mit den zweifachen wasservolumen deines teiches damit die wasserwerte nicht in die knie gehen.
ganz zu schweigen von den koi *heul*

gruß lars


----------

